# Silly Lily Girl



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

How can you not love her  lol

















Was I napping in my bowl??? Hehehe...








Yes she poses by herself for the camera lol


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Aw they say pets have similar characteristics to their owners...and she's a perfect match to you! You have matching smiles in the last pic! Sooo cute!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Love those first two pics. I have days like that too!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG so freakin precious! Candra, you're such a hottie!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She is beautiful! And your pretty cute yourself


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Woo hoo Candra I love pics of Lily and ya are so darn cute, I have to agree that y'all have the same smile  Gorgeous


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMGosh how cute is she!! I love puppies!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Aw they say pets have similar characteristics to their owners...and she's a perfect match to you! You have matching smiles in the last pic! Sooo cute!


Haha She is! LoL, she's so funny with the camera & not shy one bit. Her smile cracks me up LOL



aus_staffy said:


> Love those first two pics. I have days like that too!


HAHA me too! I was scared at first when I walked out until I saw her breath. Then grabbed the camphone immediately lol



pitbullmamanatl said:


> OMG so freakin precious! Candra, you're such a hottie!


LoL, awe shucks! TY



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> She is beautiful! And your pretty cute yourself


She & Lex are my heart. LOL he's just camera shy...LOL ty 



apbtmom76 said:


> Woo hoo Candra I love pics of Lily and ya are so darn cute, I have to agree that y'all have the same smile  Gorgeous


LOL - she's fun to take pics of/with lol!! THANK YOU



performanceknls said:


> OMGosh how cute is she!! I love puppies!


Isn't she just a ham lol!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Food coma! lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Food coma! lol


LMAO:rofl: YUP!!! She scared the heck outta me at first though. I wished I'd recorded it instead haha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol @ food coma. Love to see pics of her and Lex, you should post more often  Hugs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I <333333 her!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahahaha thats a riot! So cute! she was just OUT lol


----------

